# JS: MY PRICED POSSESION. dream tank.



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Hey guys i just want to share my experience with u all. I have been working on this tank for quite awhile now. And after months and years of searching for the fishes that i want to add i finally put thm all together. This is my all natural tank. All natural meaning what ever happens inside the tank (breeding,fighting, etc) will nver b dissrupted by me. Fries will be spat inside the tank and it will be a survival of the fittest. All these guys have produced me tons of fries especially the blue dolphins. The two tropheus colonies have producsd fries aswell and are trying to mate again. Sadly though the other fish ate their small babies before i could rescue them. 
I only feed the tank nls and spirulina (tropheus diet) and sometimsz krill. Risky but trophs just need to get used to it. Theyre actually healthier when fed some protein since they need it aswell. 
Anyway please feel free to post your commnts and recomendations for this tank. I would love to hear some of your good advices on how to better improve my all natural tank 
Heres a vid of it please enjoy. 




Thank you  
-michael-


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful vibrant tank


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved this out of classifieds and into Member Photo/Video Gallery .


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow. That's a beauty!!
I like the way you're treating it. Simpler the better! Let nature do it's thing - it doesn't go wrong often!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful tank, love it.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

you have lake tang fish with malawis?

so who has the better water for their needs?


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Great looking tank. Is it a 125 gallons its nice to see others share the passion for trophs. Right now I've got a 75 gallon,but after my trip to Thailand in jan,I'll be setting up my 125 gallon. Love the long look of a 6'.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, love how alive and vibrant it looks with all those African cichlids.


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

wow truly beautiful tank. love how its so simple setup and so many fish..


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Really nice choices of fish. The whole tank looks vibrant and beautiful. Congrats on the success of your dream tank.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys  its a 150gal. The water parameters are in the middle ph is at 8.5 they all like it and happier with higher ph i hwbe done many test to which water psrameters would they breed. And this set up works the most. I still have tons to work on. I like the simple look cuz i watched somecdocumentsries on african rifts and in the wild at the bottom of the lake its pretty much like my set up. Simple but and lots of swiming space. The trophs deffinitely made my malawis more active. As to breeding no one actually minds each other they kinda just breed anywhere lol. They all seem to get along. I wouls love to upgrade to a 220 or a 250gal for them though. I also have a 75gal with 22tropheus chipimbis. Im trying to breed them but it seems like its gonnw be a challenge. Any advices?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

what are you using to keep the PH stable at 8.5?


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

My substrate is aragonite and mixed crushed corals so its been good so far. I use tanganyika aquarium salt. I do 20% water change every week..


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

By the way, in your title, do you mean "Priced" or "Prized Possession"? 

Either works really as I'm sure it cost you a pretty heavy price to get this all set up.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

With my old troph colony I had fry about every 3 months. I'd take the moms and check the fry and when they had tiny yolk sacks left I'd strip them.I had 3 females out of 16 fish that just kept breeding.I give all the breeding credit to the salt and baking soda water mix.Learned it from a breeder and sure enough it worked like a charm. Now my new colony is reaching maturity and some are starting to dance. Good luck with your breeding.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Haha yeh sorry i meant priced possesio . Though it did cost me alot to put them together but it was all worth it.

So u just add salt? Like table salt and normal baking soda? For the gh and kh? I would love to hear more about this. My duboisis colony theres aleays the 4 active female breeders. I have to find a way to strip them. Plss i would love to hear more tips from expericed tropheus keepers. 
Txt me at 778 628 7779. I would love to get some insight that works. Thank you sir


----------

